# Opinions on 2 up ATV's



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

I've had a Artic Cat 500 TRV 2up since 2004 and recently sold it to upgrade to power steering and more HP. Artic cat is supposed to be shipping soon. Any opinions on this or other brands would be appreciated. Not interested in a side by side. Thanks.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Family has a couple Polaris 2 ups. Great machines and haven’t had any problems with them.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Id guess that is the only way to go esp at this time of my life.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Avoid Polaris. Complete joke of a machine. Had 1 for 6 months before selling it and getting a can am. Everything felt cheap on the Polaris and I had a few issues with it that required me taking it back into the dealership. 2 out of the 6 months I owned it, it was in for repairs at the dealer. Can am’s are a little more pricey but the quality is far better.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have a X2 Polaris.. absolutely love it. The dump box is my favorite. It works great for hauling minor stuff and it fits two 5 gal buckets perfect. I don't use the second seat too much but when I did it worked nice for my kid and I to go riding.


----------

